

Bell System Technical Journal, 1922-1983 - fuzzix
http://www.alcatel-lucent.com/bstj/

======
gjm11
There was some previous discussion at
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1802293> \-- when, however, the URLs were
quite different -- including links to a few articles HN readers found
particularly interesting. Here are the corresponding URLs in the new archive:

[http://www.alcatel-lucent.com/bstj/vol57-1978/bstj-
vol57-iss...](http://www.alcatel-lucent.com/bstj/vol57-1978/bstj-
vol57-issue06.html) (issue about Unix)

[http://www.alcatel-
lucent.com/bstj/vol27-1948/articles/bstj2...](http://www.alcatel-
lucent.com/bstj/vol27-1948/articles/bstj27-3-379.pdf) (Shannon invents
information theory, part 1) and [http://www.alcatel-
lucent.com/bstj/vol27-1948/bstj-vol27-iss...](http://www.alcatel-
lucent.com/bstj/vol27-1948/bstj-vol27-issue04.html) (part 2); also
[http://www.alcatel-
lucent.com/bstj/vol28-1949/articles/bstj2...](http://www.alcatel-
lucent.com/bstj/vol28-1949/articles/bstj28-1-59.pdf) (another article by
Shannon, on "two-terminal switching circuits"; quite a lot of combinatorics).

[http://www.alcatel-
lucent.com/bstj/vol39-1960/articles/bstj3...](http://www.alcatel-
lucent.com/bstj/vol39-1960/articles/bstj39-1-235.pdf) (about how two-tone
dialling works; useful for making "blue boxes" to hack the phone system) and
an earlier one [http://www.alcatel-
lucent.com/bstj/vol33-1954/articles/bstj3...](http://www.alcatel-
lucent.com/bstj/vol33-1954/articles/bstj33-6-1309.pdf) about DTMF.

[http://www.alcatel-lucent.com/bstj/vol43-1964/bstj-
vol43-iss...](http://www.alcatel-lucent.com/bstj/vol43-1964/bstj-
vol43-issue05.html) (special edition about 1ESS electronic switch).

------
acuozzo
A true classic: [http://www.alcatel-
lucent.com/bstj/vol57-1978/articles/bstj5...](http://www.alcatel-
lucent.com/bstj/vol57-1978/articles/bstj57-6-1991.pdf)

Edit: Take advantage and search for some classic UNIX material. Reply with
hyperlinks, if possible. Thanks!

------
xradionut
Some of the articles on long haul digital services are semi-interesting from a
radio geek's viewpoint:

[http://www.alcatel-
lucent.com/bstj/vol62-1983/articles/bstj6...](http://www.alcatel-
lucent.com/bstj/vol62-1983/articles/bstj62-5-1209.pdf)

------
mjn
Excellent resource, thanks!

Sadly there actually aren't as many of these kinds of digital archives in tech
publishing as you might think (even including paywalled ones), partly because
research is so driven by recent results. Any philosophy student can get online
copies of 100-year-old philosophy articles from JSTOR, but as an AI researcher
with an interest in the history of my field, I find myself having to request
physical copies of paper journals. Large amounts of pre-1980s stuff has just
never been digitized, so it languishes on paper, in archival storage at
university libraries.

